

Ask HN: how will you make a webdeveloper resume in 2012? - napolux

It's been a while since the last time I updated my resume. Now it's time to give it a refresh, but even if I have a strong experience and I worked recently on many big projects my resume "feels" quite old. Maybe is the format (in Europe we have this http://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/en/documents/curriculum-vitae/templates-instructions that is a standard) that doesn't fit the work of a developer, I don't know.<p>Or maybe it's only me: it's 2012 and I start thinking that showing a list of projects and a bunch of acronyms in a CV like PHP, HTML, JS, CSS, whatever is quite boring for a recruiter. How is your resume? What is in your opinion the best format (a little website, a PDF showcase of the projects I worked on, just a standard CV, etc...) for a webdeveloper?
======
thedudemabry
I'm not a web developer per se. But as a back-end developer attempting to move
into a more web-facing role, I recently used an experience bar motif to more
visually represent my experience. I've gotten great responses to the format so
far. You can check it out at <http://www.nickmabryresume.com>

~~~
napolux
Thanks!

